# Board sizes.



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

I noticed on another thread talking about waste and stand ups that 12 footers was the only size mentioned. So it got me wondering what size boards can you blokes get. We can get 8, 9, 10, 12, 14, 16 and 20 foot boards, in both 48 and 54 inch. It sure makes it easier when we do small renovations we just order the board to suit. On full house lots we just get the 20 footers.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

If you want enough of them you can get any size you want. Most supplies stock up to the 14'. Anything over would be a special order


----------



## D A Drywall (May 4, 2013)

In Ontario it's rare to find board over 12 but 8,9,10,12 are readily available.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER (Jul 15, 2011)

1/2" - 8,9,10,12,14,16 is the standard in 48". No 20's, praise Jesus.
54" come in 12 & 14's 
MR comes in 8,9,10,12,,,, 48" only.
1/4" - I only ever seen in 8's.
5/8" - same as 1/2" except no 16'.
3/8" is available in some sizes but it isn't in common use.
I've worked large jobs with a lot of custom cut lengths.
I think Fr8 seen 8x12's in manufactured homes, maybe he'll chime in on that.
If I didn't list it, I haven't seen it, but it may exist in another area.


----------



## fenez (Nov 30, 2009)

in manhattan 4 x 6 are common for reno work, talk about a major oain in the ass.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I think Fr8 seen 8x12's in manufactured homes, maybe he'll chime in on that.
> If I didn't list it, I haven't seen it, but it may exist in another area.


I didn't personally see that stuff, but was told about it. From what I understand they stopped making it. Was 8'x12', 1" or 3/4" thick. It was called big board if I remember correctly. It was heavy enough that they needed to use a blowgun to get air under it so slide it down the table.


----------



## MrWillys (Mar 10, 2014)

fenez said:


> in manhattan 4 x 6 are common for reno work, talk about a major oain in the ass.


I've had to use this in San Francisco too. Made me glad I wasn't a finisher and it was bad enough dealing with such small pieces.


----------



## evolve991 (Jan 24, 2008)

P.A. ROCKER said:


> 1/2" - 8,9,10,12,14,16 is the standard in 48". No 20's, praise Jesus.
> 54" come in 12 & 14's
> MR comes in 8,9,10,12,,,, 48" only.
> 1/4" - I only ever seen in 8's.
> ...


Same list here in Maryland, Rocker. Our guy uses stockers from PA and DE


----------



## HPI drywall (Jun 4, 2015)

ive hung 1" inch sheets for elevator shafts


----------

